# difference between breakfast rolls and dinner rolls



## kpratishnair (Jun 21, 2004)

what is the difference in the making of breakfast rolls and dinner rolls?

i would like to know the names of different types of breakfast rolls like croissants, danish, muffins.........


----------



## suzanne (May 26, 2001)

Dear Pratish,

I understand that you have many, many questions about food. But please, before you ask anything else, go to the board for Culinary Students. As Greg says there, we are here to help you, but not to do your homework for you.

Off the top of my head, I can think of several informational websites where you might find answers to your questions:
epicurious 
StarChefs 
Cook's Thesaurus 
just to name three. All of these are U.S. based, and so will have measurements in pounds, ounces, cups, etc.

Why do you not ask your college instructors for more help? That's what they are there for: to teach you. Do not be afraid to ask them your questions, *especially* if your questions are not about the subjects you are studying. You will show them how passionate you are about learning!

I will leave your questions here, but please, remember that much of the fun of cooking is discovery on your own!


----------



## crimsonmist308 (Jan 27, 2008)

what is the difference in the making of breakfast rolls and dinner rolls?

i'd say about 10 hours


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Little more sugar in the breakfast roll dough.


----------



## crimsonmist308 (Jan 27, 2008)

oh, yeah ... that too!


:lol:


----------



## gunnar (Apr 3, 2008)

Danish are made from puff pastry, same with croissants but a slightly different mix i think. Muffins are a quick cake similar to pancakes and dinner rolls are small bread loaves, y'know yeast and flour and such. check Alton Brown website for more in depth coverage.


----------



## oahuamateurchef (Nov 23, 2006)

This thread, originally is circa 2004. And 4 years later, unearthed, scrubbed clean, sliced and sizzled. Good stuff here!


----------



## teamfat (Nov 5, 2007)

Do biscuits count as breakfast rolls? I've been wanting a good, old fashioned biscuits and gravy breakfast for the last few days. Maybe this weekend - hopefully sooner than 4 years!

mjb.


----------

